# no hay voltaje en la salida horizontal



## metalitoz (Mar 27, 2011)

ola tengo un monitor q no enciende.. tenia en corte el transistor salida y se lo cambie por otro...pero igual no enciende.. solo enciende el led verde... medi el voltaje del transistor  de salida y me da 0v...
q puede ser???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2011)

¿ No hay una resistencia abierta antes del transistor?

¿ La fuente que tensiones tiene ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2011)

Primero, medir el transistor de salida horizontal es una burrada, ya que si estaba funcionndo chau tester.....!!!! al igual que sobre la fuente, lo cual me dice que poco y nada sabes sobre estos aparatos, no te convendria llevarlo a reparar?, el otro indicio de lo que digo es cambiar sin verificar previamente que la tensión de fuente este correcta, no sera de los que necesitan señal para que arranque el horizontal?, un monitor si bien se parece basicamene a un TV dista mucho de este, trabaja a más frecuencia a menos tensión el trafo exitador es muy difernte al de un TV hay modelos que llevan dos TR etc, etc, primero conseguir plano del equipo, luego viendo verificar tensiones de fuente sin TR de salida horizontal, con lámpara de carga, verificar regulación con varidor de tensión en la entrada, veriicar estabilidad con distintas cargas, si la lampara no enciend verificar que no existan cortos por ejemplo en el bobinado del fly back, diodos, etc


----------



## elbausa (Mar 28, 2011)

(primero, medir el transistor de salida horizontal es una burrada) el compañero pandacba tiene toda la razon ya que el se maneja una frecuencia bastante alta.
metalitoz al parecer la fuete si te esta trabajando como voz decís que te enciende el led verde de todas forma verificar si al fly back le estan llegando el voltaje de v+ ya que este el alimenta el transistor horizontal.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2011)

El tema no es tannto la frecuencia como los picos te tensión que hay alli que pueden exceder el orden del KV, lamentablemente hay colegas que tienen montañas de testers dañados, y no saben porque, se quejan de los testers chinos, que no sirven para nada, pero igualmente he visto multimetros costosos arruinados de igual forma, si no observar los capacitores que van del colector a masa y ver su ailación, no por gusto son de alto voltaje, en los circuiots esta señalado que no se debe medir y en muchos dice no medir, conoczco tipos que tras arruinar en forma consecutiva varios DMM arruinaron el oscilocopio...
de terror!!!! 

Yo les suelo preguntar porque creen que los capacitores son en el caso de los TV del orden de los 2 a 2.5KV? porque los transisores de horizontal tienen una VCE de 1500V?

Salvo con sonda de alta tensión en el colector de los TR de salida horizontal y de fuente con tester común no se mide.... y antes que salag alguno y diga pero yo en el TV ByN14" pulgadas puedo medir.....

Claro pero siempre y cuando se alimente con 12V pero no en escala baja porque se dañara igualmente, ya que hay picos del orden de cientos de volt....


----------



## elbausa (Mar 28, 2011)

si compañero tengo varios colegas que han dañado la escala de voltaje DC por hacer estas mediciones por ello hay que tener mucho cuidado y si no se sabe lo que estamos haciendo mejor dejemoslo a personar que si conozcan del tema para evitar perdida...


----------



## metalitoz (Mar 28, 2011)

ok gracias por el dato que los tester se queman... tuve suert ya q el mio no se quemo... y bueno saque el transistor al acerle la prueba de transistor me salio cortado y tratare de conseguir el plano del equipo... y esa prueba de la lampara como la realizas?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 28, 2011)

Hola colegas poder se puede medir. Desconectando el colector del Tsh,O Sacando el mismo ,no hay excitacion hacia el flyback,por lo tanto no hay picos ,de esa manera se puede constatar la existencia del +B,que por lo general puede estar en el orden de los 80 a 110v ,en la mayoria de los monitores ,tambien habria que medir la exitacion que llega a la base y por supuesto controlar el corrector E,W Este Oeste,que por lo general el +B llega al flyback a taves de este ,por supuesto que el poseer el manual del equipo dara un mejor analisis del circuito.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2011)

Conectas una lámpara por un lado donde estaba el colector y a masa, en el caso que lleva dos transistores grandes convien no hacerlo asi y ver sobre la salida de la propia fuente, las hay de menos tensiones arrancan en los 70V, colocas una lámpara de unos 40W y mides la tensión que deberia estar en el valor nominal


----------



## pastor007 (Mar 31, 2011)

Reparar la fuente PWM del horizontal de un monitor es lo màs dificil que se pueda reparar en un monitores ,estas fuentes pasan de un voltaje a otro cuando la resolucion de pantalla cambia ,calcula que de una resolucion baja su frecuencia en el horizontal de de 31khz a una resolucion alta que va alrededor de 90khz ,si la resolucion en el micro detectada es alta el PWM nolo capata el transistor horizontal pasa a mejor vida .
Bueno no digo que este sea el caso pero no es para novatos .


----------



## pandacba (Abr 1, 2011)

Pastoor estas mezclando las cosas la fuente es una cosa que solo genera las tensiones necesarias para el fucnionamieanto del monitor, luego tiene un transitor que se encarga de "modular" para que cubra el ancho de patalla según la resolucón que tenga, la fuente en si no interviene y un transistor no debe "captar" absolutamente nada, solo se encarga de amplificar la señal que recibe en su base y que le entrega la jungla del monitor,


----------



## pastor007 (Abr 2, 2011)

No la fuente no es solo una fuente que entrega tensiones ,yo hablo de la fuente secundaria que alimenta el horizontal comunmente llamada fuente horizontal.
Esta esta conformada en la mayorìa de los casos por medio de una bobina y un Mosfet irf630 este ultimo manejado en su compuerta G por un UC3842 (SMPS) a su vez este mismo uno de sus pines llega al micro o jungla. Tampoco no hay transistor que module ahi ,lo que modula es el uc3842 por oden del micro o jungla cuando este cambia de resoluciòn .Te puedo asegura que esto es asì  he estudiado y como si fuera poco hay internet que habla mucho del tema solo tenes que googlear la palabara SMPS o PWM . Pido disculpas si no se entendio el post anterior .


----------

